# My first kidding with IO! Twins born 11.28.10 HUGE PICS!



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry the pics are so dang big!


















I think this little one is polled!


















blurry pic but it shows that little guy's lone moonspot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful boys 

not sure if the light one is polled - the darker one actually maybe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable congrats........... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How stinking cute!! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG JESSICA!!!!!! THEY ARE THE CUTEST!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> beautiful boys
> 
> not sure if the light one is polled - the darker one actually maybe


Yeah, I've just been looking at pictures online. Also the lighter one has the same "do" as IO, but yeah don't know for sure. Hopefully I can find out soon so I can know if I need one or both or even none disbudded!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwwe congrats they are tooooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such adorable boys!! Glad that all went well with their delivery!

The lite colored boy has a swirl directly in the middle of his forhead and the hair on his poll is forward...he may be polled. Are either parent's polled?
With both boys, you can wait up to 6 days and see if you can feel horns...polled do have bumps, they won't be pointy feeling bumps though like a horned kid. Also, if he is polled, there may not be as much "growth" as a horned kid in 3-4 days.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

they are cute! I like the white bottom lip on the black buck lol


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

@pelicanacresMN - I know! Isn't it adorable?

@liz - IO is polled and the sire's dam is also and I was thinking the lighter one is polled because the hair on their heads look exactly the same, but I'll just keep checking on them lol that would be awesome if they're both polled so I wouldn't have to disbud! I have a number for someone local who could do it but it would be awesome if I didn't have to haha


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are so adorable..congrats...make me so excited for my own babies....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are wonderful, the pictures are great!

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww such precious boys!!! CONGRATS!!!! Sooooo exciting! I can't wait until our next doe kids! I am ready for some babies!


----------

